# Krisi Has Arrived!



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Here she is! I'm over the moon happy that Krisi has finally arrived. I picked her up in Atlanta yesterday. Thank you Pat for escorting me and keeping grounded. I was pretty much a basket case waiting for her arrival but Pat did all she could to calm me and drove us home so I could snuggle with Krisi. She is full of energy and runs around the house like she's always been here. Ben isn't thrilled with her. She is so busy and fast, that she scares him. Hoping they will eventually be friends.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Welcome home little :heart:Krisi:heart:! You are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

K............kisses galore, enjoy the new princess:smootch:

R............Ready to have fun? between Krisi and Ben, it's gonna be double Heaven:cloud9::cloud9:

I.............is she gonna remind you what puppyhood is or whaaaat?:smtease::smrofl:

S............sweet little beauty is giving all of us puppy fever:smstarz:

I.............it's a celebration day that you will never forget, and we are celebrating her arrival with you. Congratulations:yahoo::clap::yahoo::clap:





.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my Goodness!! Krisi is so cute!!!! I'm happy for you Tracey!! She and Ben will eventually be friends. Laurel and Dewey are best buddies now. Everyone was afraid of Dewey at first.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Krisi is adorable :wub:

Welcome home Krisi


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Oooo fun. She is beautiful And Ben will just have to adjust. #she is here to stay


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She's adorable and I just love her name. Congrats - I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a precious little girl. She & Ben will be friends in no time.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a sweet adorable little face! Welcome home little Krisi. Congratulations!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Krisi is a doll! Congratulations!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is so beautiful. Now remember, I am just down the road and would be more than happy to baby sit both of them!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious and the wishing you the very best of luck with her!!! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of Ben and Krisi!! And I am sure that in due time, Ben and Krisi will be the best of friends.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Krisi is amazing. What a little doll she is. It is tough being an olny child - is Ben warming?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations :chili:
Krisi is a living dollbaby!
I love her name and her adorable little face :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tracey, she is beyond gorgeous! Just love her!!:wub: Ben will come around..:wub:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

She is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

She is just so cute. Enjoy the puppy stage as it does not last long.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is absolutely darling:wub::wub::wub: I love her name too:thumbsup:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Awww, what a sweet little cutie pie!! Congratulations on your new fluffy butt.

Kisses and cuddles to Krisi


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi & Kitzi say "Welcome Home cousin Krisi" --- we have been thinking of you and are excited that you are finally here! May all of your days be an enjoyable as your first.:tender::tender::wub2:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww sweet new baby girl. Congrats to you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Welcome, Krisi!! I know that you will win over your brother. Try to slow down occasionally so he doesn't just see you as a blur. :HistericalSmiley: Congrats, Tracey. Thrilled for you.


----------



## cvardiman (Sep 11, 2015)

Krisi is such a doll baby!!! Congratulations


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just love looking at her beautiful little face. Did you weigh her? I'm curious.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a little doll!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my...how adorable is that face?? Have fun and I hope Ben comes around soon.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

She's a living doll :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She is soooooo cute Tracey!!! Don't worry, Ben will love her soon...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby! So cute! :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!! She sure keeps me busy but I'm loving every second of it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

She is so so so cute!!!!


----------



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi you adorable furball of fluff!!!! :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((Tracey)))) she's beautiful :wub: I'm just so happy for you 
Handsome Ben will adjust in time


----------

